# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Apprendre un langage de programmation moderne

## aegal

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis une personne qui n'a pas touch  la programmation depuis au moins 10 ans et j'aimerai m'y remettre. J'ai un peu regard les langages de programmation d'aujourd'hui et je suis un peu dcourag. ca me semble vraiment compliqu.

Pour vous donner une ide, le langage que j'ai le plus utilis est le Turbo Pascal 7.0 (en interface DOS). J'adorai sa simplicit et si je pouvais, je recommencerais  l'utiliser aujourd'hui mais une version "gratuite" que j'ai trouv sur le net me donne de gros problmes de compatibilit sur mon ordinateur. Je dois donc tre raliste et me tourner vers quelque chose de plus moderne.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me suggrer un logiciel de programmation et/ou un livre pour m'apprendre  programmer dans un langage moderne ?

Merci !

----------


## plegat

Salut,

Si tu veux rester dans la ligne TP7, tu peux basculer vers Delphi... 
Pour tlcharger la bte: http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=346891
Et tu peux aller visiter le forum Delphi pour avoir toutes les infos ncessaire: http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie...10e7f730245932

Sinon, aprs, il faudrait savoir vers quel types d'applications tu souhaites te diriger, histoire de mieux t'aiguiller (jeux, web, gestion, scientifique, graphisme, 3D, etc etc)

Il y a beaucoup de posts concernant le choix d'un langage. C'est une question qui revient souvent. Trs souvent!   ::D:  

Navigue sur tous les forums des langages, tu devrais trouver des sujets qui reprennent cette question!

----------


## Johnbob

S'il n'y a pas de critre de choix autre que la facilit d'apprentissage, je dirais  *PHP* -> trs rpandu, donc beaucoup de ressources sur ce langage et si tu t'achtes un bouquin (mme si c'est pas un gros pav) a ira trs vite.

Sinon, avec de bonnes notions de programmation oriente objet: *java*

----------


## nikalkal

je siu d'accord avec plegat.
Tout dpend du type de programme que tu veux raliser!
Avant de te lncer dans l'apprentissage d'un langage, demande toi d'abord ce que tu vas en faire...

----------

